# No offence



## adrianaxle

Hola 
Me preguntaba como se dice "no offence." 
Por ejemplo; "pareces si tengas 18 años..sin ofender" 
Este traducción es correcto? Este parece normál de decir?

Muchas gracias por ayudarme!!


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

Debes revisar el resto de la oración: "parece que tuvieras 18 años... no te ofendas"  o "pareces de 18 años .... no te ofendas"


----------



## Alisterio

Yo diría "sin ánimos de ofender" - "Pareces de 18 años... sin ánimos de ofender."


----------



## adrianaxle

ah ok, Muchas gracias!!


----------



## eli-chi

Alisterio said:


> Yo diría "sin ánimo de ofender" - "Pareces de 18 años... sin ánimo de ofender(te)."


'Sin intención de ofender(te)'


----------



## Hausa

"Sin ofender" es bastante habitual también, junto con las opciones que los demás foreros han apuntado ya.


----------



## ch4rl1

No te ofendas / sin ánimos de ofender / sin ofender PERO parece que tengas/tuvieras 18 años


----------



## adrianaxle

entonces "tengas" no fue incorrecto?


----------



## ch4rl1

adrianaxle said:


> entonces "tengas" no fue incorrecto?



pero tendrías que decir "que tengas"


----------



## eli-chi

ch4rl1 said:


> No te ofendas / sin *ánimo* de ofender / sin ofender, pero parece que  *tuvieras* 18 años


----------



## MHCKA

No te ofendas / sin ánimo de ofender / sin ofender / sin agraviar pero, parece que tuvieras / fueras de dieciocho (años).

En español de mi pueblo, no sé porqué, como que la disculpa va antes del comentario que puede molestar. El "años" es opcional.

¿Que te digan que pareces de dieciocho es ofensivo?


----------



## Rubns

Seguramente lo que más vas a escuchar es *"sin ofender"*. Aunque todas las opciones que te han mostrado son igual de correctas y normales.


----------



## ch4rl1

Para eli-chi.

En España veo perfecto decir lo que puse


----------



## MHCKA

_Pus... ora_ sí que sin ofender... pero

¿En España no es incorrecto decir "parece que tengas dieciocho años"?

¿No es notable el problema?


----------



## eli-chi

ch4rl1 said:


> Para eli-chi.
> 
> En España veo perfecto decir lo que puse


En todas partes se cuecen habas...


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

Luis Felipe Angell, Sofocleto, humorista peruano de primera decía "En todas partes se cuecen habas, pero en el Perú sólo se cuecen habas". Genial.


----------



## Lurrezko

ch4rl1 said:


> Para eli-chi.
> 
> En España veo perfecto decir lo que puse



Pues no lo es, sin ánimo de polémica  Lo correcto es en singular, del mismo modo que dices *sin ánimo de lucro*, por ejemplo


----------



## eli-chi

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Pues no lo es, sin ánimo de polémica  Lo correcto es en singular, del mismo modo que dices *sin ánimo de lucro*, por ejemplo


Te faltó leer el final   ("... parece que *tengas* 18 años".)


----------



## Lurrezko

eli-chi said:


> Te faltó leer el final   ("... parece que *tengas* 18 años".)



Es que *Parece que tengas* me suena perfecto , no entiendo por qué debería usarse _obligatoriamente_ el imperfecto de subjuntivo (*tuvieras*). Entre ellas hay un matiz, pero creo que ambas son correctas.


----------



## eli-chi

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Es que *Parece que tengas* me suena perfecto , no entiendo por qué debería usarse _obligatoriamente_ el imperfecto de subjuntivo (*tuvieras*). Entre ellas hay un matiz, pero creo que ambas son correctas.


    Bueno, al menos en México no suena perfecto tampoco.


----------



## Lurrezko

eli-chi said:


> Bueno, al menos en México no suena perfecto tampoco.



Quizá tengo una laguna en mi gramática (algo perfectamente posible), pero a mí *parecer que + presente de subjuntivo* me suena decididamente bien.

Para tu marido no pasa el tiempo, parece que tenga 20 años
¿Dónde vas tan rápido? Parece que tengas prisa
Te podrías haber quedado en casa, parece que vengas a disgusto

A ver si alguien da una regla gramatical que me saque de mi ignorancia


----------



## eli-chi

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Quizá tengo una laguna en mi gramática (algo perfectamente posible), pero a mí *parecer que + presente de subjuntivo* me suena decididamente bien.
> 
> Para tu marido no pasa el tiempo, parece que tenga 20 años
> ¿Dónde vas tan rápido? Parece que tengas prisa
> Te podrías haber quedado en casa, parece que vengas a disgusto
> 
> A ver si alguien da una regla gramatical que me saque de mi ignorancia


Te sugiero que lleves esto a español-español gramática de la Lengua Española, sí pues.  (No a lo que le diga un español a otro )   
En "mi" castellano diría:
En la del marido "... parece que* tuviera* 20/se ve como de 20 años"
En la del apurado: "... parece que *tienes* prisa"
En el de la cara de pocos amigos (al recibirlo): "... parece que *vienes/viniste* a disgusto"


----------



## Moritzchen

A mí también me llamó la atención lo del "parece que tengas..."
Sin embargo decir "*no* parece que tengas 18 años" no hizo sonar la alarma.


----------



## Lurrezko

eli-chi said:


> Te sugiero que lleves esto a español-español gramática de la Lengua Española, sí pues .  (No a lo que le diga un español a otro español).   En "mi" castellano diría:
> En la del marido "... parece que* tuviera* 20/se ve como de 20 años"
> En la del apurado: "... parece que *tienes* prisa"
> En el de la cara de pocos amigos (al recibirlo): "... parece que *vienes/viniste* a disgusto"



Tu castellano me suena muy bien también, sólo que oigo diferentes grados de probabilidad. Mañana abro un hilo en Gramática, nunca es tarde para enmendarse...

PD: Ahí lo puse


----------



## eli-chi

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Tu castellano me suena muy bien también, sólo que oigo diferentes grados de probabilidad. Mañana abro un hilo en Gramática, nunca es tarde para enmendarse...
> 
> PD: Ahí lo puse


OK. Ahí nos cuentas, y nos das el enlace a la norma de la RAE, por favor.


----------



## ch4rl1

Sin ánimos de ofender (270.000 resultados)

http://www.google.es/#hl=es&source=...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=e5cd0d6f2fdab243

Sin ánimo de ofender (341.000 resultados)

http://www.google.es/#hl=es&safe=of...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=c02198190b5618d7


Yo diría que se usan los dos indistintamente


----------



## eli-chi

ch4rl1 said:


> Sin ánimos de ofender (270.000 resultados)
> http://www.google.es/#hl=es&source=...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=e5cd0d6f2fdab243
> Sin ánimo de ofender (341.000 resultados)
> 
> http://www.google.es/#hl=es&safe=of...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=c02198190b5618d7 Yo diría que se usan los dos indistintamente


¡Sin duda alguna!  No tenemos que ir más lejos a comprobarlo.  Lo hemos visto en este hilo.
Lo que digan algunos *o muchos* no quiere decir que esté bien, ni tampoco que esté bien dicho.  Lo mejor es ir a "una" y, cuando se dé el caso, a "*la"* fuente de información fidedigna.


----------



## MHCKA

Sí bueno, el asunto no era en el plural o el singular... Sino en el TENGAS/TUVIERAS... pero que bueno que se abra el hilo en el español... estaría bien enterarnos en que quedó eso.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## calamario

MHCKA said:


> _Pus... ora_ sí que sin ofender... pero
> 
> ¿En España no es incorrecto decir "parece que tengas dieciocho años"?
> 
> ¿No es notable el problema?



El problema es notabilísimo en España y en todas partes. Debe ser "tuvieras".


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

En el segundo post yo me había inclinado por TUVIERAS y luego de leer los 27 posts restantes, mantengo lo dicho.


----------



## calamario

Otra forma de decirlo sería "Pareces tener..."


----------



## Lurrezko

En el Foro de Español nadie da una opinión concluyente y documentada. En septiembre preguntaré a la RAE, en agosto los señores académicos están de vacaciones, sin duda merecidas


----------



## MHCKA

Como dijo el poeta chiapaneco... "Yo no lo sé de cierto, pero supongo..." que no debe ser una cuestión de uso, sino que debe tener un transfondo gramatical.

Pero si he notado que existe esa variación entre la conjugación (y en lo que se quiere decir) entre la península y Latinoamérica. Sobre todo es notorio en los doblajes de las películas y series.

Ahorita estoy viendo mi _marathon_ personal de X-Files... y en el material adicional ponen la versión de ciertos diálogos en "castellano" y la verdad, parece que se refieren a cosas diferentes; y no solo la conjugación, por ejemplo, el nombre del agente Fox William Mulder... acá se _prenuncia_ "molder" y allá lo _prenuncian_ "malder".

Es interesante la variabilidad del lenguaje a pesar de tener reglas precisas.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## adrianaxle

Ok gracias a todos por sus opiniónes. En resumen..
- Hay muchos variedades de decir "No offence"; "no te ofendas", "sin ánimos de ofender", "sin intención de ofender(te)" y más.
- Es correcto (gente entienda me) si dijera "parece que tuvieras o que tengas (es el mísmo en inglés) 18 años..."
- En México la disculpa va antes del comentario que puede molestar.

Todo correcto?


----------



## Lurrezko

adrianaxle said:


> Ok gracias a todos por sus opiniónes. En resumen..
> - Hay muchos variedades de decir "No offence"; "no te ofendas", "sin ánimos de ofender", "sin intención de ofender(te)" y más.
> - Es correcto (gente entienda me) si dijera "parece que tuvieras o que tengas (es el mísmo en inglés) 18 años..."
> - En México la disculpa va antes del comentario que puede molestar.
> 
> Todo correcto?



Por mí OK, si exceptuamos que:
- No conseguimos decidir si es _sin ánimo_ o _sin ánimos_ (o ambas)
- No conseguimos decidir si es _parece que tengas_ o _parece que tuvieras_ (o ambas)
- La disculpa va antes del comentario en México y en todos lados, yo creo


----------



## adrianaxle

Sí exacto es por eso que diga no importa si dijera _tengas o tuvieras_ o _sin ánimo o sin ánimos_ porque si los nativos no pueden decidir entre los, no importa lo que utilizo


----------



## Lurrezko

adrianaxle said:


> Sí exacto es por eso que diga no importa si dijera _tengas o tuvieras_ o _sin ánimo o sin ánimos_ porque si los nativos no pueden decidir entre los, no importa lo que utilizo



Pues no te falta razón


----------



## MHCKA

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Por mí OK, si exceptuamos que:
> - No conseguimos decidir si es _sin ánimo_ o _sin ánimos_ (o ambas) *--->Ambas*
> - No conseguimos decidir si es _parece que tengas_ o _parece que tuvieras_ (o ambas) *---> Por acá se usa parece que tuvieras, la otra es incorrecta en estas tierras... pero aparentemente allá, del otro lado del charco, se usan ambas.*
> - La disculpa va antes del comentario en México y en todos lados, yo creo *---> Coincido*


 



adrianaxle said:


> Sí exacto es por eso que diga no importa si dijera _tengas o tuvieras_ o _sin ánimo o sin ánimos_ porque si los nativos no pueden decidir entre los, no importa lo que utilizo


 
Creo que sí importa diferenciar entre "parece que tuvieras" y "parece que tengas", por la razón, hasta ahorita parece ser la única, del uso _correcto_ en cada región.

Saludos.


----------



## Buso

A mi me suena re mal 'tengas'.

Deberia ser 'parece que tuvieras 18', o 'parece que tenés 18', o 'parecés de 18'.. Pero 'tengas' no, al menos no en este caso.


----------



## adrianaxle

MHCKA - Sí obviamente hay diferencia, fue sólo por mi frase que diga puedo utilizar las ambas. Y como dije, pienso que es el mismo en inglés ("it looks as if you were (tuvieras) 18 years old") me suena más formál y compresible que.."it looks as if you're (tengas) 18 years old" PERO "it looks as if you're" es támbien comprensible pero más informal. Es similar en español, no?

Y Buso - "tenés" es sólo argentina verdad? Quizá que "tengas" te suena incorrecto porque utiliza "tenés" más, verdad o no?
 http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=202280


----------



## calamario

Buso said:


> A mi me suena re mal 'tengas'.
> 
> Deberia ser 'parece que tuvieras 18', o 'parece que tenés 18', o 'parecés de 18'.. Pero 'tengas' no, al menos no en este caso.




Buso, entiendo que en Argentina tengan una particular forma de hablar el español, sin embargo en este foro se discuten las formas correctas o académicas del idioma. Palabras como "tenés" o "parecés" no aportan a solucionar las inquietudes de los miembros, ya que son usos locales y no generalizados del idioma. Si yo me pusiera a hablar (o a escribir, en este caso) "en chileno" probablemente confundiría más de lo que ayudaría, en especial a las personas no nativas que desean aprender.


----------



## Buso

'Tenés' es de Argentina, 'tengas' no, es universal. Pero en este caso 'tengas' no suena bien, así que o es un regionalismo o un error.


----------



## Corintio44

No te vayas a ofender pero...


----------



## Lurrezko

Buso said:


> 'Tenés' es de Argentina, 'tengas' no, es universal. Pero en este caso 'tengas' no suena bien, así que o es un regionalismo o un error.



_regionalismo.
3. m. Vocablo o giro privativo de una región determinada._

Se usa en toda España, en todos los estratos sociales, en todos los medios de comunicación. Ya sé que no es una fuente muy fiable, pero en Google sólo la entrada *parece que tenga* (ejemplo específico de la construcción con el subjuntivo en 3a persona del verbo tener), arroja casi 8 millones de entradas. Pero sí, en sentido lato podría calificarse de regionalismo


----------



## Corintio44

Siempre escucho: parece que tienes y parece que tuvieras

"Parece que tengas" no me suena bien, pero ya he aprendido que lo correcto o apropiado no siempre suena bien.

Habría que abrir otro hilo, pues hemos desviado mucho del tema.


----------



## Lurrezko

Corintio44 said:


> Siempre escucho:  parece que tienes y parece que tuvieras
> 
> "Parece que tengas" no me suena bien, pero ya he aprendido que lo correcto o apropiado no siempre suena bien.



Sí, lo que parece claro es que al otro lado del charco no sólo no se usa, sino que suena fatal. Pero me resisto a considerarlo un error (a no ser, claro está, que alguien me dé alguna prueba concluyente) Saludos


----------



## Buso

Aparecen muchos resultados porque en otras situaciones si va bien 'parece que tengas', por ej: 'A usted le parece que tenga que viajar 2 horas para trabajar?' (tono: queja, reclamo)
Para otro tema: Si no me equivoco en españa y otros lugares tambien dicen 'Para que funcione, primero debes empujarle', donde 'le' reemplaza al objeto directo. Cuando en realidad el reemplazo para el objeto directo deberia ser 'lo'.

pd: si dije una burrada perdonen, ya hace mucho que termine el colegio =P


----------



## Lurrezko

Me cae en las manos el Diccionario de Dudas de la Lengua Española, de Seco, que dice: _"Cuando el sujeto de *parecer* es una proposición introducida por *que*, el verbo de ésta va normalmente en modo indicativo. El uso sistemático de subjuntivo en la proposición es, sin embargo, normal en varias zonas (Parece que hayas vivido suelta en zona roja, Laforet, Nada, 106)"._

De manera que, repasando el hilo, no parece que tengamos un problema de modo (indicativo/subjuntivo) sino de tiempo (presente/pasado). Lo normal es el indicativo, que nos suena bien a todos:
_Parece que tienes 20 años._

Además del indicativo, a todos nos parece bien el subjuntivo: a los españoles nos gusta el presente (_parece que *tengas* 20 años_) y a los americanos el pretérito (_parece que *tuvieras* 20 años_)

¿Hasta aquí estaríamos de acuerdo?


----------



## ch4rl1

Buso said:


> 'Tenés' es de Argentina, 'tengas' no, es universal. Pero en este caso 'tengas' no suena bien, así que o es un regionalismo o un error.



En España está perfecto, y digo yo que viniendo de aquí el español...

A nosotros también nos suena mal que utilicéis el pretérito perfecto simple por el compuesto, y no lo tomamos como error, si no como variedad lingüística.


----------



## Buso

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Me cae en las manos el Diccionario de Dudas de la Lengua Española, de Seco, que dice: _"Cuando el sujeto de *parecer* es una proposición introducida por *que*, el verbo de ésta va normalmente en modo indicativo. El uso sistemático de subjuntivo en la proposición es, sin embargo, normal en varias zonas (Parece que hayas vivido suelta en zona roja, Laforte, Nada, 106)"._
> 
> De manera que, repasando el hilo, no parece que tengamos un problema de modo (indicativo/subjuntivo) sino de tiempo (presente/pasado). Lo normal es el indicativo, que nos suena bien a todos:
> _Parece que tienes 20 años._
> 
> Además, a todos nos parece bien el subjuntivo: a los españoles nos gusta el presente (_parece que *tengas* 20 años_) y a los americanos el pretérito (_parece que *tuvieras* 20 años_)


Genial

Me di cuenta que hay un tiempo-modo que nunca uso: el futuro subjuntivo. Para hablar de algo que puede ocurrir en el futuro uso el presente:

Ej: 'Cuando tengas 21 años, serás mayor de edad'.

No encuentro un uso para el futuro, podria ser 'Cuando tuvieres 21 años..'? Suena arcaico, o a lenguaje legal.

http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ESverbs.asp?v=tener


----------



## Lurrezko

Pues ni presente de subjuntivo (*tengas*) ni pretérito (*tuvieras*). A pesar del uso que recoge el ilustre Manuel Seco (post #48), la Academia opina que *parecer que* rige indicativo en frases afirmativas y subjuntivo en las negativas. Eso es todo. Adjunto la respuesta de la docta casa a mi consulta:

_En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:


El verbo parecer, en oraciones afirmativas, rige indicativo.

Ejemplos:

Parece que ese pájaro tiene un ala rota.
Parecía que Juan tenía miedo.
Parece que tienes veinte años.

No ocurre así en las oraciones negativas, que rigen subjuntivo:

No parece que ese pájaro tenga un ala rota.
No parecía que Juan tuviera miedo.
No parece que tengas cincuenta años.


     Reciba un cordial saludo.
__________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española_


----------



## Carlos Mx

Gracias, Lurrezco!

¡Vaya!  

Según esto, son igualmente incorrectos "tengas" que "tuvieras" 

Debiera ser:

Sin ánimo(s) de ofender, parece que tienes 18 años

o mucho más realista: 

Sin ánimo(s) de ofender, no parece que tengas 18 años


----------



## Filimer

calamario said:


> Buso, entiendo que en Argentina tengan una particular forma de hablar el español, sin embargo en este foro se discuten las formas correctas o académicas del idioma. Palabras como "tenés" o "parecés" no aportan a solucionar las inquietudes de los miembros, ya que son usos locales y no generalizados del idioma. Si yo me pusiera a hablar (o a escribir, en este caso) "en chileno" probablemente confundiría más de lo que ayudaría, en especial a las personas no nativas que desean aprender.


La diferencia está en que la RAE acepta la manera argentina de hablar: tenés, tengas, tuvieras, http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIVerbos?IDVERBO=10368 parecés, parezcas, parecieras http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIVerbos?IDVERBO=8369

y no las formas chilenas: tenís, tengái, tuvierai, parecís, parezcái, parecierai. Escribir tienes o tenés es académico. Escribir tenís, tenih o tení, no lo es.


----------



## eli-chi

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Pues ni presente de subjuntivo (*tengas*) ni pretérito (*tuvieras*). A pesar del uso que recoge el ilustre Manuel Seco (post #48), la Academia opina que *parecer que* rige indicativo en frases afirmativas y subjuntivo en las negativas. Eso es todo. Adjunto la respuesta de la docta casa a mi consulta:
> 
> _En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> 
> El verbo parecer, en oraciones afirmativas, rige indicativo.
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> Parece que ese pájaro tiene un ala rota.
> Parecía que Juan tenía miedo.
> Parece que tienes veinte años.
> 
> No ocurre así en las oraciones negativas, que rigen subjuntivo:
> 
> No parece que ese pájaro tenga un ala rota.
> No parecía que Juan tuviera miedo.
> No parece que tengas cincuenta años.
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __________
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española_


¡Me desayuno!  Y yo que creía que uno de mis fuertes era el español, simple y llanamente porque es lo que he oído y hablado toda mi vida.  

Creo que lo que dice Corintio 44 en el post 45 me toca directamente:

"Parece que tengas" no me suena bien, *pero ya he aprendido que lo correcto o apropiado no siempre suena bien.
*
Gracias, Lurrezco, por haber ido hasta la fuente misma para hacer la consulta.  Y a ti, Corintio 44, por enseñarme sabiduría.


----------

